# MkII 3 inch exhaust question



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

Can anybody whose done a 3 inch over the axel tell me the radius? I want to order my u bends, cause their on sale but cant get under the car to determine the best choice for these mandrel bent pieces. I can get either 4 or 6 inch u bends and 3 or 4 inch j bends.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: MkII 3 inch exhaust question (rickyrunamuk)*

PM josh from NLS (nothing-leaves-stock) on here. he will know off hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

I used 4" radius.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*

Save you some time, we offer a 304 SS OAP *3.00" Turbo Exhaust System Components* 
*Specs:*
T304 Stainless Steel
3.00" Tubing
.065" wall thickness
Mandrel Bent for unobstructed flow
Over-axle fitment without rubbing (tested on MKIII VR6 w/H&R lowering springs, Koni shocks)
































MSRP: *$199+shipping*



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## GSXDUB (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Save you some time, we offer a 304 SS OAP 


Do you have anything larger than 3" for over axel?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (GSXDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GSXDUB* »_
Do you have anything larger than 3" for over axel?

3" is the largest "stock" diameter OAP that we carry.....and it is fairly tight; I would think anything larger would benefit from Custom Fabrication.
C2


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: MkII 3 inch exhaust question (rickyrunamuk)*

I use 4" radius piping when building 3" systems. Of course youll be cutting and adding sections in to it when going over the axle so you might be safe with a 5" radius.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: MkII 3 inch exhaust question (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

Techtonics makes a 3" over-axle piece for exhaust system fabrication. BTW, it's not listed on their website -- you'd have to call them.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: MkII 3 inch exhaust question (jmaddocks)*

yes they do i mild steel aluminized only. i used it, its great. but if c2 made the ss piece 2 years age, id haVE use that instead...


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: MkII 3 inch exhaust question (jmaddocks)*

TT unit also isnt SS mandral bent. 
aluminized mandral bent and about 120 plus shipping, 2 of my friends got it.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*



C2Motorsports said:


> Save you some time, we offer a 304 SS OAP *3.00" Turbo Exhaust System Components*
> *Specs:*
> T304 Stainless Steel
> 3.00" Tubing
> ...


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (BMAN)*

C2 currently doesnt offer any exhaust for mk2/3, let alone full 3in. and if they did, it wouldnt be cheap, the mk4 3in stuff isnt cheap and thats cat back.


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Save you some time, we offer a 304 SS OAP *3.00" Turbo Exhaust System Components* 
*Specs:*
T304 Stainless Steel
3.00" Tubing
.065" wall thickness
Mandrel Bent for unobstructed flow
Over-axle fitment without rubbing (tested on MKIII VR6 w/H&R lowering springs, Koni shocks)
































MSRP: *$199+shipping*

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 1-17-2008_

Any idea how much that thing weighs? My buddy "knows someone" that can build a super lightweight 3" exhaust but I'm getting tired of waiting.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (j.Connor)*

3in exhaust is 3in exhaust. unless your kippen or your aiming to make a completely PVW show car, just get it and stop waiting for something thats not really worth it.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

will any of these pieces work on a corrado?
i am fabbing exhaust in 2 weeks... thank you

_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Save you some time, we offer a 304 SS OAP *3.00" Turbo Exhaust System Components* 
*Specs:*
T304 Stainless Steel
3.00" Tubing
.065" wall thickness
Mandrel Bent for unobstructed flow
Over-axle fitment without rubbing (tested on MKIII VR6 w/H&R lowering springs, Koni shocks)
































MSRP: *$199+shipping*

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (dapucker1)*

yes this will work on a corrado, practically the same car.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I spoke with Techtonics today and they too only make the 3" over the axle pipe. I could piece together my own but with the Jetta coupe tail pipe design it will be tough.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Save you some time, we offer a 304 SS OAP *3.00" Turbo Exhaust System Components* 
*Specs:*
T304 Stainless Steel
3.00" Tubing
.065" wall thickness
Mandrel Bent for unobstructed flow
Over-axle fitment without rubbing (tested on MKIII VR6 w/H&R lowering springs, Koni shocks)
































MSRP: *$199+shipping*
IM sent...

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:05 PM 1-17-2008_


----------

